# back from wyoming



## holton27596 (Oct 27, 2016)

Love hunting out west. Any of yall ever get a chance to go, jump on it.


----------



## TJay (Oct 27, 2016)

Nice speed goat!


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 27, 2016)

Beautiful goat.  I would like to know who you hunted with and also interested in going back north to Canada again.  Shoot me a PM please


----------



## chris_usmc (Oct 28, 2016)

I just got back from a hunting trip in Idaho and we saw a ton of those while going through Wyoming!


----------



## sea trout (Oct 28, 2016)

Oh YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cwb19 (Oct 28, 2016)

That is one of my to do list hunts


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deers2ward (Jan 18, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## JonathonJEB (Jan 18, 2017)

Nice buck congrats. I'm planning a DIY trip for next fall. I have 2 points just trying to decide what unit to hunt.


----------

